# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Krizat e ngashërimit ose mekjet tek fëmijët

## Elna Durrësi

Për një punim studimi mu desh të humultoja mbi problematikën mekjeve tek fëmijët. Duke qenë së ishte një problematikë interesante edhe për prindërit tanë, materialin e mbledhur e përktheva dhe shqip dhe po e postoj këtu. 

Kërkoj faje paraprake për ndonjë shpëtim mospërshtatje në shqip nga nxitimi i përkthimit.




> KRIZAT E NGASHËRIMIT  TEK FËMIJËT OSE MEKJET   
> 
> *Përcaktimi:* 
> 
> Krizat e ngashërimit ose mekjet janë gjëndje shëndetësore që impresonojnë shumë rrethuesit e fëmijës ( prindërit, kujdestarët , gjyshërit etj), por ato janë të padëmshme dhe pa pasoja për shëndetin.
> Krizat e ngashërimit (mekjet) nuk janë kriza epilepsie. Ato janë tregues inati, zemerimi, dhimbjeje ose frike. 
> Krizat e ngashërimit (mekjet) paraqiten tek 5% e fëmijëve nga mosha 6 muaj deri në moshën 6 vjeçare. Frekuenca e mekjeve ndryshon nga një fëmijë tek një tjetër. 
> 
> *Përshkrim i breftë :* 
> ...


Përshëndetje 

Elna

----------


## mia@

Kam cupen e nje kushuriri qe mekej per gjera koti. Njehere u mek duke qare vetem se me pa mua te hyja ne shtepi. Situate me te sikletshme nuk kisha pare. Gjyshja e saj e solli ne vete pas disa min. duke e ferkuar me uje. Me beri pershtypje qetesia e gjyshes, kur po e sillte ne vete. Atehere ajo ishte 2-3 vjece. I plotesonin cdo deshire nga frika se mekej.
Tani i ka kaluar. Nuk i ndodh me.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Kam cupen e nje kushuriri qe mekej per gjera koti. Njehere u mek duke qare vetem se me pa mua te hyja ne shtepi. Situate me te sikletshme nuk kisha pare. Gjyshja e saj e solli ne vete pas disa min. duke e ferkuar me uje. Me beri pershtypje qetesia e gjyshes, kur po e sillte ne vete. Atehere ajo ishte 2-3 vjece. I plotesonin cdo deshire nga frika se mekej.
> Tani i ka kaluar. Nuk i ndodh me.



Përshëndetje Dea.

Ka prindër që nuk e dinë që mekja nuk është vdekjeprurëse, as e dëmshme për shëndetin. Kur fëmija meket nga të qarët, prindi "meket" nga frika e humbjes së fëmijës. Fatkeqësisht, ai bie pre e nje mekanizmi emocional për të cilin ka ndikuar që të ekzisojë. 

Vënia e caqeve fëmijës, apo siç njihet në gjuhën e pedagogjisë vënia e limiteve është e domosdoshme për zhvillimin psikoafektiv të femijës. Një fëmijë që nuk ka limite, nuk ka siguri afektive, nuk di ku të ndalet. Për një fëmijë është shumë ankthuese kur nuk di deri ku të shkojë. Duke qenë se nuk i ka akoma të zhvilluara të gjitha zotësitë intelektuale, fëmija nuk di ta shprehë ankthin me fjalë, por e shpreh atë me veprime të papërshtatshme (kapriço, të qara, refuzime, kundërshtime, ose në të kundërtën strukje). Një fëmijë që ka limite, ka siguri afektive nëpërmjet "kornizës" së limitit. Një fëmijë i tillë mëson shumë shpejt ti negociojë kufijtë e limeteve, ti zhvendosë ato me llogjikë, sqarime dhe mirëkuptim.   

Modelet prindërore që vendosin limite vënd e pa vënd janë shumë problematike për zhvillimin e personalitetit të fëmijës. P.sh. kur fëmija bën një veprim për ti thënë jo, nuk i thonë. Sipas situatës qeshin e luajnë me të. Ama kur ata vetë nuk kanë më dëshirë, forcë apo durim të qeshin me veprimet e papërshtshme të fëmijës thonë jo ose shpërthejnë në kriza britmash pa asnjë arsye reale. Një fëmijë i rritur në ambient të tillë është gjithnjë në paqartesi veprim-vlerësimesh. Ka vështirësi në dallimin e atmosferës që shoqëron familjen e tij. Në rritje, zakonisht shfaq shumë probleme shoqërore me rrethin e tij sepse nuk ka referime të sakta për vlerësimin e situatave. 

Kujdesi që duhet patur nga prindërit, është përzgjedhja e saktë e limiteve. Mos abuzimi me limitet për rehati personale, por me të vërtetë për ndërtimin e personalitetit të fëmijës dhe zhvillimin e tij. 


Përsa i përket kushërirës tënde, edhe unë e  kam një mbesë timen që bën kriza të tilla. Nuk e ka fajin vajza por e jëma, sepse qesh kur e vogla bën çfarë s'duhet të bëjë dhe kur i thotë jo për ndonjë gjë, vajza meket. Po ja që ndodh dhe kështu. Fatkeqësisht edhe pse i di profesionalisht pasojat e një modeli të tillë, je e pafuqishme për të ndryshuar rrjedhën e gjërave. Gjithçka varet nga dëshira e prindërve për të kuptuar dhe reaguar.

Gjumë të mirë. 

Elna.

----------


## Lelab

Elna, une e besoj shkencerisht se cfare ndodh dhe se si duhet te veprosh nese nje femije meket, por nese ndodhesh ne rastin konkret eshte me te vertete shokuese, te duket sikur e humbet femijen, kam pare vete me syte e mi mbesen time dhe tani kur e kujtoj ate moment me dridhet mishi, dhe une ia kam shpjeguar shume here motres sime njelloj si e shpjegon ti me siper, por qe nga momenti kur e kam pare vete mbesen ne gjendje te mekur, nuk guxoj me te them asnje fjale, sespe ne momentin qe ndodhe bie dhe vete ne panik, dhe te kap nje frike e tmerrshme, dhe ato secondat te duken ore.
Pershendetje per temen

----------

